
A few hacks that use the ALSA “aplay” command - anonlastname
https://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/using/aplay
======
anonlastname
Here is my reverse engineering of the one that generates the guitar noise:
[https://pastebin.com/5ky6xptQ](https://pastebin.com/5ky6xptQ)

